# CUY - Curnamona Energy



## johnmwu3 (20 September 2006)

Hi,
CUY may have big potential, any suggestions?
Cheers,
John3


----------



## johnmwu3 (6 October 2006)

CUY--Another U baby in the world class Curnamone Craton U ranium province of Northeastern SA,over 5000skm uranium exploration rights, and the recent drilling results:
5.75m : 0.03%U;
2.6m :  0.112%U;
3.3m:   0.108%.
Maybe this baby got huge potential.


----------



## johnmwu3 (10 October 2006)

CUY--Soaring, with the drilling results coming ...


----------



## johnmwu3 (2 November 2006)

CUY annual report  released :

Indications from Curnamona Energy current drilling is that it is in process of outlining a substantial in-situ
leach uranium deposit at the Oban prospect, where there is a large potential resource target area based on
historic drilling. Rising world uranium prices means that formerly uneconomic, palaeochannel sand hosted
uranium prospects, such as Oban, need to be viewed in a new light. With a seven-fold increase in the uranium
price since these prospects were discovered, the economics of profitably exploiting such deposits by low
capital in-situ leach methods has been transformed. Accordingly, Curnamona Energy抯 primary focus in the
immediate future will be in drilling out viable in-situ leach uranium resources at Oban and elsewhere that canbe processed by a series of innovative, low capital modular processing plants."
Curnamona Energy Limited (揅urnamona Energy? holds exploration rights over more than 5000 square
kilometres of world class Tertiary palaeochannel terrain in the northeast of South Australia. The Company
embarked on a systematic exploration effort during the year, utilising its drilling and logging equipment on
an almost continuous basis to test various high priority palaeochannel uranium targets. 

Noteworthy success was achieved at the Oban prospect with confirmation of economic grades and widths of uranium mineralisation hosted by pyritic sands, and also within the Yarramba palaeochannel downstream from the Honeymoon deposit. With the seven-fold increase in uranium prices since these prospects were originally discovered, the economics of profitably exploiting such uranium mineralisation by low capital insitu leach methods is very positive and will be vigorously pursued by Curnamona Energy.


----------



## johnmwu3 (8 November 2006)

Curnamona uncovers more uranium at Oban 



> Wednesday, 8 November 2006
> 
> URANIUM explorer Curnamona Energy says the latest drilling at its Oban prospect, located near the Honeymoon deposit in South Australia, has continued to uncover significant intersections in channel sands.
> 
> ...


----------



## panem (13 January 2007)

Hi!

Greetings from Germany!

Curnamona has big potential - as two independent researches underlinded:

Far East Capital

and

RCR  

are very positive!

I am in with 10k.


----------



## 56gsa (27 February 2007)

CUY share price up 50% on 14-feb news they are going to trial a treatment plant that could be scaled up to 40tpa  (yes forty tonnes!!)

Thats only about $10m at US$85/lb??

Sounds a bit odd.


----------



## 56gsa (27 February 2007)

Any thoughts on CUYs plans?

They say they have $70m now (implies 292t of U - altho no JORC yet), but it could be ten times higher, ie 2920t of U.

But they also say a plant could treat 40 tpa => it will take 70 years to mine the deposit.

However I guess as U price goes up this approach may become more common for the easily leached deposits...


----------



## 56gsa (3 April 2007)

Now 1.61 up 18% today - only got these via HAV but should see that run a bit more...


----------



## siempre33 (3 April 2007)

I noticed the ramping sp and did some research, including the investor presentation.....this seems to be the [mostly] undiscovered uranium stock in the hot 4mile area of SA....and they are doing more drilling than anybody else except Equinox....impressive share structure is very important....enough cash for '07 season, so no immediate dilution....in-situ [ISR] mining is environmentally friendly, compared with others who say they are opting for underground mining, which is also much more capital intensive.....

Impressed with mngmnt.s aggressive style, experience, expertise....
Hope I can grab a few shares before it goes much higher...the future looks immense, esp. with all the current talk by the SA Premier...good publicity..

http://www.curnamona-energy.com.au/


----------



## 56gsa (5 April 2007)

whats up_?  trading halt...  anyone in the know?  

HAV which owns 50% has risen 13% today which suggest something positive


----------



## siempre33 (5 April 2007)

Trading halt requested by the co.

Newz to follow, but nothing yet....


----------



## siempre33 (6 April 2007)

CUY has more than doubled since its breakout above its 20dma.....

http://www.asx.com.au/asxcharting/C...fact=80&fromdate=06/10/2006&todate=06/04/2007


----------



## siempre33 (10 April 2007)

Very heavy buying today, for an issue with tight share structure....
newz after the halt has shares up over 30%....JPMorgan has bought 3.2 million shares of CUY....

Note that the trading of about 400,000 shares today has sent the price soaring....proof of the enormous leverage in this play....THAT'S what I'm talking about!...

http://www.curnamona-energy.com.au/


----------



## 56gsa (13 April 2007)

Ann re Commonwealth approval to undertaken in situ leach trial - now for State (SA) approvals


----------



## siempre33 (13 April 2007)

I had to pay US 2.04, but I still look at CUY as the most undervalued of the SA explorers....shares having a good day....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> Ann re Commonwealth approval to undertaken in situ leach trial - now for State (SA) approvals




Very interesting the route CUY has taken, very very interesting,

Could be the next U producer the way its going


----------



## siempre33 (13 April 2007)

I believe CUY will become better known and be taken more seriously as the co. progresses with the permitting process toward well testing....

CUY holds uranium exploration rights over an area in excess of 6000 sq. k's.
[2366 sq. miles] in the world class Curnamona Craton uranium province, which is host to the Beverley and Honeymoon in-situ leach deposits....


----------



## siempre33 (13 April 2007)

the top 20 shareholders own 65% of the 71 million shares....

http://www.curnamona-energy.com.au/corporate.html

DIRECTORS 
Keith Robert Johnson
Chairman
BSc(Hons), PhD, FAusIMMDr Bob Johnson, a geologist, is one of the world’s leading practitioners of the application of computers to geological modelling and mine planning.

His company, Maptek Pty Ltd, is a major supplier of technical mining software, with a network of offices across Australia, North and South America, Africa and Europe marketing the interactive VULCAN mining system. This experience has provided a broad understanding of orebodies and the role of 3D geometry in structural geology.

Dr Johnson, a resident of Adelaide, is a Fellow of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy and a Member of the American Society of Mining Engineers. He is also Chairman of Curnamona Energy Limited.

Christopher William Giles
Director
BSc(Hons), PhD, MAIG

Dr Chris Giles is an experienced geologist having supervised exploration programmes for a variety of organisations all over the world.

During his career he has worked on exploration teams that have been directly responsible for the discovery of six operating gold mines. Prior to joining Havilah, he was a joint founder and investor in East African Gold Mines Limited, responsible for ground selection and supervising initial exploration programmes that resulted in the discovery of two substantial gold deposits in the Mara region of Tanzania, which are currently in production.

Dr Giles is a resident of Adelaide and a Member of the Australian Institute of Geoscientists.

Mr Kenneth Graham Williams
Non-Executive Director
B.Econ (Hons), M Appl Fin

Mr Ken Williams has extensive experience in mining finance, complementing the technical skills of the other directors. 

He has previously held roles in the treasury operations at Qantas Airways Limited and Normandy Mining Limited, before becoming Chief Financial Officer of Normandy. Until March 2003, Mr Williams was Group Executive Finance & Business Management at Newmont Australia Limited.

Mr Williams is also a Director of ASX listed company Advanced Magnesium Limited and Queensland Cotton Holdings Limited..Mr Williams is a resident of Adelaide and a member of the Australian Institute of Company Directors and the Finance and Treasury Association. He brings a strong financial background to the Board.


----------



## siempre33 (13 April 2007)

Curnamona the next Aussie U producer? --  

With their aggressive mangement. I wouldn't be surprised.....

Shares have ramped from .89, when I 1st took notice, to 2.69 [+202%] in this discovery phase for investors.....and it's STILL undervalued imo...

13 Apr 2007 2.69 14.47% 2.69 2.26 506,761
12 Apr 2007 2.350 8.29% 2.370 2.100 225,568 
11 Apr 2007 2.170 -9.58% 2.420 2.020 384,450 
10 Apr 2007 2.400 28.69% 2.730 2.000 560,079 
04 Apr 2007 1.865 17.3% 1.870 1.600 475,694 
03 Apr 2007 1.590 18.66% 1.700 1.340 461,289 

http://www.curnamona-energy.com.au/


----------



## 56gsa (18 April 2007)

JP Morgan Asset management Ltd has become substantial SH in CUY with 3 million shares...


----------



## loko3 (19 April 2007)

Initial production of 40 tons of uranium from Oban is not very much. What makes CUY such a great stock?


----------



## 56gsa (19 April 2007)

loko - CUY are yet to provide a JORC resource so while they say they have lots of potential this is yet to be seen - what makes them interesting is this trial treatment plant - if they get this in place this gives them (1) some cash to fund further developments (2) a foundation from which they can more easily ramp up production - its the approach Beverley used as well

They also have their own drill rig and claim lots of drilling plans - but also have identified that need to find a higher grade resource

Just made placement of 3.2m shares @ $2


----------



## loko3 (19 April 2007)

Thanks for the answer  Intresting. So the goal is to prove up the resources during the year and build a testplant. Nice that they have their own drillrigs.


----------



## purple (28 April 2007)

So this one looks set to run with the U ban out of the way now?
 

It has been slowly strengthening..


----------



## siempre33 (29 April 2007)

CUY just made a placement of 3.2 million shares @ 2.00....

more important is who invested this money.....JPMorgan....
it's necessary to have backers of means...


----------



## dj_420 (30 April 2007)

yes i like these guys for a few reasons

- JPMorgan placement - solid backing
- starting insitu leach field trials
- own drill rigs
- low costs of exploration due to nature of resource and own drill rigs
- low amount of shares (only 33 million tradeable parent company has 50%)
- oban project up for SA approval


----------



## dj_420 (1 May 2007)

CUY has come well off the highs it found yesterday, is anyone from ASF on these guys?

next qtrly for CUY is due end of next month, does anyone know when next lot of drill results are due?


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

dj_420 said:


> CUY has come well off the highs it found yesterday, is anyone from ASF on these guys?
> 
> next qtrly for CUY is due end of next month, does anyone know when next lot of drill results are due?



Yep, I am. It's not behaving as I would like at the moment though. I was expecting a break up from this consolidation/pennent looking formation, but it could fall out of it now. Indicators are all turning to poo. I've got a stop at 2.25 at the moment. Longer term it might go OK. The tennements around Lake Frome look pretty prospective.


----------



## dj_420 (1 May 2007)

CUY and AGS are only two stocks in SA that are undergoing mining approval, CUY already starting insut leach trials so its looking good, just need a JORC now to go with the trial plant.


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

dj_420 said:


> CUY and AGS are only two stocks in SA that are undergoing mining approval, CUY already starting insut leach trials so its looking good, just need a JORC now to go with the trial plant.



Interesting they started a trial without confirmation of a resource. Obviously they're cashed up for this and confident that have a sizeable resource. I bought when it was clear SA was going to be allowed to approve mining, and Rann confirmed his position to hand out uranium mining lisences like they're footy cards. He's out there digging in the Frome Basin as we speak! Obviously he sees the future roaylties flowing into the SA Gov purse as a good thing.


----------



## dj_420 (1 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Interesting they started a trial without confirmation of a resource. Obviously they're cashed up for this and confident that have a sizeable resource. I bought when it was clear SA was going to be allowed to approve mining, and Rann confirmed his position to hand out uranium mining lisences like they're footy cards. He's out there digging in the Frome Basin as we speak! Obviously he sees the future roaylties flowing into the SA Gov purse as a good thing.




yeah i bought yesterday after confirmation of 3 mines poilcy been dropped, only really bought half as many as i wanted though and will be topping up more if it drops any lower.

i liked the fact that they have started the trial, IMO they want to fast track into production as quickly as possible which is a great thing


----------



## dj_420 (1 May 2007)

wow been sold down on smallish volume now! what is going on for this stock, had a good run and now its completely re-traced.

hmmmm maybe back to 2.30 's today?


----------



## dj_420 (1 May 2007)

CUY and AGS actually look like the ones that will be producing in the near future. dont know if anyone has seen this article but here it is:

http://www.im-mining.com/Articles/Australianuraniumexportstodouble.asp


----------



## dj_420 (3 May 2007)

well looking at CUY could be forming an triangle, what do others think? kennas? (hopefully to breakout on this one)

i do like the fact that despite huge re-rating CUY has held its sp, see bottom of triangle has formed some good support lines.

MACD has crossed however. BUT slow stochastics is pointing to slightly oversold. 

maybe some consolidation around the 2.50 mark would be good. funny pattern on chart up one day down next almost every day in a row.

any other comments?


i like these guys as they plan to have operational trial leach mine by second half this year. resource upgrade coming soon also. green field exploration on several areas of their tenements including massive paleochannel system that extends from honeymoon.

oban looks good and i would like to see those high grade sections extended on the next ann.


----------



## dj_420 (4 May 2007)

According to Matthew Smith of TheInvestar.com chart-tracking service, “The Australian Index seems to be forming a base, and at this point one cannot determine whether it will move down or is getting ready to move higher.” Smith pointed out, “We are now in uncharted territory.”

Smith, who is not a registered investment advisor, suggested, “I would focus on companies with deposits or projects in South Australia or the Northern Territory. The local government in South Africa is very receptive to uranium mining and exploration, and the Northern Territory is governed by the Federal Government. South Australia is going to fast track something like 100 projects now (exploration stage).”

He admitted, when referring to companies hoping to develop uranium properties in other states, “Queensland and Western Australia scare me at this point.”

Of specific Australian stocks, Smith favors Compass Resources (CMR.AX), PepinNini Minerals (PNN.AX), and Curanoma Energy Limited (CUY.AX).

“Compass Resources could provide investors an interesting play in the Northern Territory as they are looking into spinning out their uranium properties into a new company,” Smith told StockInterview. “They actually have a deposit with 14.5 million pounds at a cut-off grade of 0.5lbs/ton U3O8 in the Northern Territory. Theoretically, they could be one of the first to bring on a new project.”

Smith remained committed to PepinNini Minerals. “This company could have the fifth mine after Uranium One (TSX: SXR) starts their Honeymoon Project. PepinNini could have some downward pressure in the coming weeks as 36 million shares came available for sale by the company’s executive.”

Rounding out his top Australian favorites, Smith said of Curanoma, “It has had a really nice run-up and has been one of the top performers in the Australian Index.” Smith also invests in both Canadian and Australian uranium stocks found in his indexes.

(Editor’s Note: StockInterview.com has no relationship with either TradeTech or TheInvestar.com. Neither TradeTech nor StockInterview.com, or their employees, invest in, or trade, uranium stocks.)


----------



## Pat (8 May 2007)

Is that a Drogon Fly Doji today? 
Is the end of this correcting wave?
When are these guy's going to release a JORC?
Aparrently they are to release a resorce upgarde first?
So many questions.


----------



## YELNATS (15 May 2007)

CUY's price has been hit hard in the last 2 days. Is it partly due, or solely due to HAV's announcement yesterday or are there other factors? At current price of $1.86 hasit been oversold?

Comments?


----------



## dj_420 (15 May 2007)

YELNATS said:


> CUY's price has been hit hard in the last 2 days. Is it partly due, or solely due to HAV's announcement yesterday or are there other factors? At current price of $1.86 hasit been oversold?
> 
> Comments?




maybe 50% retrace from recent highs?

bring sp back around 1.60 odd

it will be a bargain then IMO


----------



## Pat (16 May 2007)

dj_420 said:


> maybe 50% retrace from recent highs?
> 
> bring sp back around 1.60 odd
> 
> it will be a bargain then IMO




Quite possibly DJ. Smashed again today, but a few buyers in the low $1.60's.
I know its a screaming buy. but... Seems no one like U anymore.


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 May 2007)

Pat said:


> Quite possibly DJ. Smashed again today, but a few buyers in the low $1.60's.
> I know its a screaming buy. but... Seems no one like U anymore.




Program tomorrow on SBS about leech drilling and potential enivironmental problems. Mindless selling. I sold out at 2.20...will buy in tomorrow morning


----------



## Pat (16 May 2007)

Looks like a bounce to me at 1.64. Will it hold though. This stock has been hit hard the last 2 weeks I'm thinking it may form a bottom here for a bit.
I'm on again at 1.72, fingers crossed.


----------



## dj_420 (22 May 2007)

and i thought you were going to say something about CUY!

patiently waiting for qtrly, should be out this week or next


----------



## Pat (23 May 2007)

Sorry DJ, But is see the post is already gone...

This total lack of volume in CUY has me worried. Quaterly due within 8 days, Market does not seem to expect any new news on trial leech, drill upgardes or a JORC for that matter. 
I suppose i'll be eating my words soon.


----------



## dj_420 (23 May 2007)

market seems to be waiting for an ann with drill results/leaching trial etc before taking it anywhere. IMO this is why volume has backed right off.

expect a lot of money waiting on sidelines for this one


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

This is tenuously holding flimsy support formed at 1.75. Wouldn't take much for it to tumble further. Hopefully the general market holds and doesn't cause this to disintegrate down to next support at 1.00. If they've got news on the trial it really should be released when the info is available because I'm sure it's market sensitive. 

This is still one of the better U plays in my opinion. SA, JV, highly prospective EPL, moving forward, Mike Rann in the back pocket, will get a mining lisence and along with AGS will be one of the first new U miners in Australia. Long term good play IMO. Short term


----------



## Pat (23 May 2007)

My concern is there wont be any new news in the quaterly due soon, and if so, there might be a dump until some news does come.


----------



## Pat (30 May 2007)

Kennas, nice fish. 

Well that 100k is all gone now, Anyone on this stock still? I've got a very small amount of shares left that I couldn't care much about so i'm still holding and will be till ??? later. I'm just glad I made a little profit.... this time.

What are peoples opinions of CUY? If any at all.
I don't know what to think ATM, no jorc, not much news, I think quaterly is due tomorrow but no hype (could be mistaken).
Where to from here CUY?


----------



## dj_420 (30 May 2007)

hmmm that 100 k was forming some sort of support, i still like these guys but the trend is not their friend at the moment.

ive jumped on ERN higher volume traded and in an uptrend at the moment.

look for re-entry on CUY some time in near future, when south australian uranium stocks are back in favour.


----------



## Pat (30 May 2007)

dj_420 said:


> i still like these guys but the trend is not their friend at the moment.




Agree DJ but a good ann tomorrow, like a big resource upgrade (doubt it), news on trials, will see CUY snap back to better levels, break the trend, U is out of favour but every step closer to production will have $$$ forming in peoples eyes. They want to fast track this and take advantage of the U spot price.

No news in the very near future will only see further downside for CUY, and continue DJ's unfriendly trend.


----------



## Sean K (4 June 2007)

Market cap of this is now down to about $90m. Even with the field leach tial go ahead and Labour moving to change its policy, this has found no support. Since breaking that pennant to the downside it has lost all interest. Mr Market has spoken on this one I think, and he's not impressed for whatever reason. Watching with interest for a trun around. Wherever that might be? around at $1, maybe??? Market cap will be $60m ish then. Perhaps where it should be?


----------



## Pat (4 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Market cap of this is now down to about $90m. Even with the field leach tial go ahead and Labour moving to change its policy, this has found no support. Since breaking that pennant to the downside it has lost all interest. Mr Market has spoken on this one I think, and he's not impressed for whatever reason. Watching with interest for a trun around. Wherever that might be? around at $1, maybe??? Market cap will be $60m ish then. Perhaps where it should be?




Kennas, I personally think the turnaround will come from news released by the company. I believe this is what "Mr Market" is waiting for. I see a slow but steady decline in sp until then. I'm all out at today, sold most 2 weeks ago so lucky I made at least brokerage  lol! I'll be watching very close, just like everyone else I think...


----------



## dj_420 (4 June 2007)

yes agree here pat, i will jump on if it drops to $1

i dont think there will be any news for a while yet so maybe further downside to come. esp with drilling delayed.


----------



## purple (11 June 2007)

dj_420 said:


> yes agree here pat, i will jump on if it drops to $1
> 
> i dont think there will be any news for a while yet so maybe further downside to come. esp with drilling delayed.




More than a month easily. Emailed CUY and got a reply that the SA gov approval would take a couple of weeks. The FLT itself would take an additional couple of weeks.


----------



## 56gsa (13 June 2007)

trading halt pending release of drilling results - not too much excitement on the boards however....


----------



## Sean K (13 June 2007)

56gsa said:


> trading halt pending release of drilling results - not too much excitement on the boards however....



I hope it's good for holders but considering the way the stock has come off, I'd be nervous.  Hope it's all good!!!


----------



## 56gsa (13 June 2007)

well its out now  - their highest grade drill hole 8m @ .08%....  thats all to report

but they are planning to drill on the open north eastern side up to the northern boundary of their claim area - does anyone know who has surrounding tenements (or can they access this???)

only hold this via HAV but remember HAV have said they are now interested in selling off their 50% holding so could see a JV/takeover offer?

remember too that JP Morgan Asset Mgmt bought 3.2m shares at $2 so they will be keen to see a return to those levels....  

currently back up to $1.70 mark ... well now 1.93  -- the sleeping dog has awoken??!!


----------



## Pat (14 June 2007)

56gsa said:


> well its out now  - their highest grade drill hole 8m @ .08%....  thats all to report




Thats what i thought too when i read the ann. Buy Mr market seemed to like it. IMO nothing has changed. I still see further down side for CUY, until a JORC upgrade that is.


----------



## purple (14 June 2007)

Pat said:


> Thats what i thought too when i read the ann. Buy Mr market seemed to like it. IMO nothing has changed. I still see further down side for CUY, until a JORC upgrade that is.




Agree with you Pat. call me a bear, but I think the announcement was a bit thin. Only 1 hole, and a the title of the announcement was in superlatives. 

HEre's a chart of the 2 days after the announcement. after the initial surge after the annoucement, the sp does not seem to sustain itself.


----------



## moses (21 June 2007)

CUY is making a nice comeback at last. CUY is back over $2, up about 14% this morning and up about 33% from $1:50 from a week ago.


----------



## adobee (22 June 2007)

ASX / Media Release 22 June 2007 RESEARCH REPORT BY STRACHAN CORPORATE Curnamona Energy Limited (Curnamona Energy – ASX : CUY) is pleased to advise that a research report by respected resource analyst, Peter Strachan of Strachan Coporate is now available on the Company’s website at www.curnamona-energy.com.au. This research report provides a good perspective on Curnamona Energy’s current activities, including its 100% owned Oban prospect, where ongoing drilling continues to indicate economic grades of uranium in sands amenable to situ leach recovery. Strachan Corporate notes that Curnamona Energy : 1. Is on track to be Australia’s next uranium producer, partly because of a favourable state government regulatory regime, and the relative ease of bringing an in situ recovery uranium mine on stream. 2. Has the financial resources, management expertise and technical capability to achieve its stated objectives, including a field leach trial by 2008. 3. Has outlined an area with potential for at least 2300 tonnes of eU3O8 within its current mineral claim, with considerable exploration upside in the region. Curnamona Energy is 48.2% owned by Havilah Resources, and holds Tertiary palaeochannel uranium exploration rights over an area in excess of 5000 square kilometers in the world class Curnamona Craton uranium province of northeastern South Australia. It has identified numerous palaeochannel uranium prospects on its tenement area and plans to systematically explore these with its owner operated integrated drilling and logging equipment. Yours faithfully CURNAMONA ENERGY LIMITED Bob Johnson, Ph.D, FAusIMM, Chairman


----------



## adobee (22 June 2007)

Article on CUY on intersuisse morning notes follow the link may be of interest to anyone still holding they have listed this as a speculative buy:

http://www.intersuisse.com.au/files/Morning Notes.pdf


----------



## purple (22 June 2007)

adobee said:


> ASX / Media Release 22 June 2007 RESEARCH REPORT BY STRACHAN CORPORATE Curnamona Energy Limited (Curnamona Energy – ASX : CUY) is pleased to advise that a research report by respected resource analyst, Peter Strachan of Strachan Coporate is now available on the Company’s website at www.curnamona-energy.com.au. This research report provides a good perspective on Curnamona Energy’s current activities, including its 100% owned Oban prospect, where ongoing drilling continues to indicate economic grades of uranium in sands amenable to situ leach recovery. Strachan Corporate notes that Curnamona Energy : 1. Is on track to be Australia’s next uranium producer, partly because of a favourable state government regulatory regime, and the relative ease of bringing an in situ recovery uranium mine on stream. 2. Has the financial resources, management expertise and technical capability to achieve its stated objectives, including a field leach trial by 2008. 3. Has outlined an area with potential for at least 2300 tonnes of eU3O8 within its current mineral claim, with considerable exploration upside in the region. Curnamona Energy is 48.2% owned by Havilah Resources, and holds Tertiary palaeochannel uranium exploration rights over an area in excess of 5000 square kilometers in the world class Curnamona Craton uranium province of northeastern South Australia. It has identified numerous palaeochannel uranium prospects on its tenement area and plans to systematically explore these with its owner operated integrated drilling and logging equipment. Yours faithfully CURNAMONA ENERGY LIMITED Bob Johnson, Ph.D, FAusIMM, Chairman




Adobee,

the Strachan report sort of recycled the old news, most of it was already presented by CUY at the Uranium conference earlier this year.

while CUY has good potential compared to the rest of the other U explorers, the market is waiting for the hard facts - the quality of the U in the ground.

I might be wrong though, and the train might have left...the sp seems to be picking up lately. however my take on the U sector is that there seems to be a general consolidation.


----------



## Pat (22 June 2007)

purple said:


> Adobee,
> 
> the Strachan report sort of recycled the old news, most of it was already presented by CUY at the Uranium conference earlier this year.
> 
> ...



Gday Purple, agree 100%. This jump from $1.40 took me by surprise, perhaps the consolidation is at it's end?


----------



## purple (22 June 2007)

Pat said:


> Gday Purple, agree 100%. This jump from $1.40 took me by surprise, perhaps the consolidation is at it's end?




Time will tell, Pat. i compared the slew of SA U explorers of 4 June and 22 June, 50% have gone lower.

my thoughts are that it's not exactly that safe to get into the water yet; I'm still mortified to see CUX do so badly, they have, imho, one of the best management team across Aus. AGS with their prime location and politician support, still slide.

on the gossip side, i wonder if jP Morgan has put any pressure on CUY..Bob Johnston has gone into overdrive with the promotion and advertising, maybe to shore up the sp.


----------



## Jikx (16 August 2007)

Shocking, the price has dropped to a low of $0.80! Surely a good speculative buy.. if you think the market is going to recover in the medium term.


----------



## moses (21 August 2007)

CUY has bounced back hard today! Its now up 42.5% to $1:14 and rising, probably because it fell so hard. Its still a bargain compared to what it has been.


----------



## adobee (21 August 2007)

I had just sold it as I wanted my money else where for a quick profit which didnt prevale.. thats the way the cooke crumbles..


----------



## siempre33 (31 October 2007)

UNBELIEVEABLE!!
 no posts here in months.....

Curnamona has to be one of the most undervalued stocks on the ASX,
and will be producing from their test wells by next year....
parent co. Havilah is preparing for a hostile takeover bid for CUY already,
so be aware that these shares could launch at anytime, but most likely in '08

...up nicely yesterday...

CURNAMONA FPO (ASX:CUY.AX) 	
Last Trade:	1.30           Volume  169,891
Trade Time:	1:11AM ET   Ave. Vol. 87,218
Change:	Up 0.28 (27.45%)
Prev Close:	1.020


----------



## 56gsa (31 October 2007)

Siempre...  why hostile??  I thought HAV were preparing to sell their CUY investment after they had figured out tax implications for distribution of proceeds to shareholders?  given the links between HAV & CUY I don't think they'll sell to anyone CUY doesn't want them to?

HAV (and CUY) look to have triple bottomed ?


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2007)

CUY is one of only a few who could be U mining in oz in the next 3-5 years. I had held on funnies, but sold on technical breakdown a while ago, thank dios! 

Chart comming to an interesting juncture here. Should be good support here (75 cents next stop), big descending triangle perhaps. Watch for potential breakup around the green circle.


----------



## Bushman (8 November 2007)

kennas said:


> CUY is one of only a few who could be U mining in oz in the next 3-5 years. I had held on funnies, but sold on technical breakdown a while ago, thank dios!
> 
> Chart comming to an interesting juncture here. Should be good support here (75 cents next stop), big descending triangle perhaps. Watch for potential breakup around the green circle.




Yep picked some up yesterday based on Warwick Grigor recommendation and the fact that it is in SA and has the chance to produce in the near future and lock in the higher U prices. WG also emphasised that they have been on  the front foot regarding the regulatory environment and that has to be a good thing. Oban is smallish but cheap to mine with the ongoing potential to extend the resource. Anyway the musing of a small time investor...  

Not sure about charts (not my forte but increasingly seem a very useful ally) but it has been trading in the $1.05 to $1.15 channel for a few months now. Off course the day after I buy the faaarrrkkkeennn DOW tanks again but that is an occupational hazard at the moment. I might get the US reporting calendar for Jan/Feb and make sure I trade the day after big industrial and financial corporates report!!


----------



## Bushman (10 January 2008)

When does this one bottom out? It has hit 82.5c today. 

I ended up having to sell awhile back at $1.06 from memory as the volume was so shizen. But it is one of the few Aussie uranium stocks that has a chance of producing in the next 5 years. 

Dangerous to catch falling knives or is it starting to be a no brainer at these prices? Directors recently excercised their options too. 

Guess Aussie U explorers are dead at the moment as sentiment has shifted elsewhere. Waiting for an entry point when it has some (any?) volume again.


----------



## Nicks (30 April 2008)

Bushman et al, check it out, this morning.... Very few sellers. Ripe for big jumps in SP %.


----------



## Nicks (7 May 2008)

There is a Big jump in CUY share price happening this morning. There are almost no sellers! Take a look.


----------



## Nicks (7 May 2008)

Are there any other holders, or anyone interested in this stock? curious to hear what others think about CUY. Any thoughts on their significant Oban Uranium minerlisation? Geothermal energy? Any thoughts at to why there are no sellers?


----------



## Bushman (7 May 2008)

Nicks said:


> Are there any other holders, or anyone interested in this stock? curious to hear what others think about CUY. Any thoughts on their significant Oban Uranium minerlisation? Geothermal energy? Any thoughts at to why there are no sellers?




Hey Nicks; 

I have been watching this one for ages. Oban field trial is about to go underway if there are no significant objections. It went down to 37cps on very low volume so it is not surprising that it is now going up on low volume (90,000 traded today up to 55 cps). Spike or permanent turnaround? I do not catch falling knives or shooting rockets through bitter experience. So will see what is driving this first. 

Wonder what has happened to spike the interest? Maybe some insider trading re the field leaching trial. 

Warwick Gregor from Far East Capital is a man who knows Aussie Uranium explorers and he had this is representing excellent 'value' (as far as a U explorer can have 'value' given it has no cashflow). 

Need to see if this is just a spike or if there is something more to it. But is a good prospect compared to some of the other U explorers IMO. 

Cheers
B'man


----------



## 56gsa (20 May 2008)

Up over 30% today - perhaps on takeover possibilities??  HAV own 50% of this and are looking to sell their stake and get cash for their projects - they have said HAV shareholders will be offered shares but likely they could be tempted to sell whole stake to a 'friendly' who may want to bid for the rest of the shares as well...


----------



## freebird54 (14 February 2011)

Anyone got the CUYO options free

and if so worth keeping?


----------

